

Startup Rage Comics: Using rage to evaluate startup ideas - jiggity
http://startuprage.com

======
Eliezer
I'm upvoting this, not because I think it's a good idea, but because I want to
live in a more surreal world, and having startups audition using rage comics
seems like a great leap forward.

------
endgame
"me gusta" isn't just pleasure, but pleasure from something others might
consider strange. Having your startup make users go "me gusta" might not be
what you want. See: [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sweet-jesus-face-sweet-
jesus-h...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sweet-jesus-face-sweet-jesus-have-
mercy)

~~~
jiggity
Ahh you're right. The "Sweet Jesus" face would be more appropriate for that
incredible bliss. It is important to understand the subtleties.

One part that I had forgotten to talk about within the post was the fact that
each face can't be lumped into a single emotive adjective.

It is the fact that the faces can mean different things depending on the
context of what happened before and what happened after actually gives them
more power over its written counterpart.

I'd argue it's in the subtle details of different facial arrangements that
help explain why there is such a strong effect of empathy.

------
bprater
I feel like reddit.com should be referenced in this article. All I know about
rage comics comes from reddit.

------
aen
Here's my rage comic for <http://mocku.ps> and also my very first rage comic.

<http://imgur.com/HKSI3>

------
Tekahera
Awesome idea! This would benefit greatly from a "starter deck" of stock
pictures collected from knowyourmeme or possibly less reputable but fresher
sources.

~~~
jiggity
A clean site that I used to make the sample comics is at:
<http://ragemaker.net>

It has a listing of the standard emotive faces that you can drag and drop to
portray your story.

------
pm90
There you go: <http://imgur.com/lztPh>. Not exactly a "rage" comic though...

------
plasma
Awesome, would love to see more of these.

Perhaps this is a litmus test for my own ideas!

------
seanahrens
jiggity, this is an awesome idea. i think i'm going to do this and put it in a
pitch deck. =)

~~~
jgavris
i totally made one of these for messageparty in april. will have to dig
through my inbox...

